# Dwarf Azureus?



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

Hello Dendroboard,

In early July of last year I purchased two Juvenile Azureus from Jeremy from JL-Exotics. When I bought them they were sold to me with the information that they were both about 3-4 Months out of the water. Now that they are approaching adult hood rather quickly, Im worried that there is something wrong with one of my frogs. One of the frogs is about 2x the size of the other one and is very skittish. Whenever it see's movement it quickly retreats to a hideout. The other one is extremely bold and is never skittish, but this one is alot smaller than the other one. And It is very odd that this one is smaller because it eats a whole lot more than the other one. They get along very well and the temps are in the lower 70's and humidity is 90-100%. I really dont know what is going on with him but im worried. I am also considering nutritional deffecencies, but I feed them currently on Dusted FF. I use the Rep-Cal Calcium with Vitamin D3 with Rep-Cal Herptivite Multivitamin. 

Any Comments would be highly appreciated!

-I am considering separating them for about a month or so but I thought I should check in With DB just to make sure!

-I have contacted Jeremy about this topic and he said I should separate them. I just wanted to double check with DB.

-Also I appologize if I mispelled any words in this post. It was quick and I tried to be as professional as I could.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Shane,

Even if the smaller frog is eating well and seems to be getting along with its tankmate, he/she could be getting stressed by the larger frog. I have a breeding pair of cobalt tincs in which the male is much smaller than the female. I have to constantly make sure that the female isn't sitting on him and that he is getting enough food.

Given your situation, it is possible that you have two females and one is dominating the other. It is probably best to seperate them and grow them on seperately until the are sexable adults.

Good luck, Richard in Saten Island, NYC.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I agree with Richard. Seperate the two and see if you can get some size on the smaller one. Aggression isn't always something that you can see.


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks so much for helping me out! All of your responses to the post were the exact same thing that Jeremy said. I will do just that. So do you guys think that a temp. Viv in a 10 gal. Would be okay?


----------



## Omead (Mar 21, 2009)

A lot of people keep breeding pairs of this species in 10 gallon vivs so as long as its set up right it will be fine.

I have a pair of azureus and the female looked almost 2x bigger than the male when they were around 6 months old until they were almost a year. They've been kept together and are doing fine. The female is still bigger than the male but that is normal from what I've read. She's just not as much bigger than him as she was before. Not that this is your case but at that time I was worried as well. They were both eating fine and the male was bolder than the female but now the female is very bold and the male is not as much anymore.


----------



## Omead (Mar 21, 2009)

Maybe you can post a pic of them. I'm sure you've seperated them by now but you can probably put a clean penny in next to each of them for size comparison.


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

That's an awesome idea to post some pics and I will as soon as I get back from vacation!


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

Hey Everyone I took some pictures for size compairison:

Big one compared to a penny:









Small one compared to a penny:









Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

I wouldn't classify either one as huge. I have one that is almost 5 months out of water that is approaching the size of your larger one. The smaller one doesn't appear to be too skinny though. They both look well fed. I am definately no expert. I only own 5 azureus but even my youngest ones seem to be growing rapidly (about the size of your smaller one, some bigger) I would definately seperate the two frogs and see if you can get the little one to catch up in size. The weird thing is, I was expecting to see a pic of the little one being malnurished due to intimidation/competition for food. Maybe you do have a dwarf frog.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

that second one suprised me as well
looks exactly like what id expect a dwarf to look like
i too was expecting a skinny or otherwise less healthy frog (not insulting your care)
instead it just looks well, smaller


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

Yuup. This is exactly what I am talking about. So should I still separate the two and see if the smaller one gets any bigger? And If not what should I do?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Lets see a pic of your viv...

It may be just a question of too small a viv / not enough hides, retreats and plant barriers ect


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

Okay here is their viv. It's a ZooMed 18x18x18. And I do think I should put some more leaf litter in there though.


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

I would definately do a background. Corkbark or treefern/coco panel work well. You could use some "Great Stuff" if you really wanted to be creative. Then you definately need to plant that viv a little heaver. Check out some vivs on this board....GREAT IDEAS!


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I highly doubt that separating the two would enable your dwarf to grow any bigger at 2 years of age. It looks to be very healthy and a very vivid blue...makes him all that much more unique being smaller! Check out the following thread for some good info on dwarfs:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/47261-dwarf-azureus.html


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

WVFROGGER23 said:


> I would definately do a background. Corkbark or treefern/coco panel work well. You could use some "Great Stuff" if you really wanted to be creative. Then you definately need to plant that viv a little heaver. Check out some vivs on this board....GREAT IDEAS!




I really was thinking about doing a background and putting in more plants but I got them earlier than I had expected and I really just want the plants that are in there now to fill in the empty spaces. And putting in backgrounds and more plants is exactly what im doing with the new vivs I am working with now. And yes I know that there is lots of info on this kind of stuff on this forum, I have been on here for about two years now. 

My other question is would an Azureus being a dwarf have any effects on breeding and their offspring?


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

dartboi101 said:


> I really was thinking about doing a background and putting in more plants but I got them earlier than I had expected and I really just want the plants that are in there now to fill in the empty spaces. And putting in backgrounds and more plants is exactly what im doing with the new vivs I am working with now. And yes I know that there is lots of info on this kind of stuff on this forum, I have been on here for about two years now.
> 
> My other question is would an Azureus being a dwarf have any effects on breeding and their offspring?


I'm sorry if I sounded like I insulted your viv. I just acted a little too quick to give advice before i looked at how long you were a member. Believe me I have been there. I have been to shows and bought more frogs than what I had vivs for then rushed to assemble one. I've been keeping some type of frog or herp for years and I keep learning new things on this board every day since I joined. I have 23 frogs and 2 veiled chameleons at the moment. Thanks to this board my vivs keep gettin better.


----------

